# This is life!



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

My first day of work in almost a year in the flourescent wonderland that is Rite Aid begins in............ an hour and a half.........
I have not slept.
I HAVE taken Tylenol PM.

SWEET SHIT
8 hours of that.
The dr is gonna flip out like ADHD plus crack and low blood sugar.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

dang i know exactly how you feel. i hate first days back at work. ive had more jobs than i can count, and i have NEVER slept the night before. first days are always the worst.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Let us know how the new job goes. Hang in there!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I just started work again too. I know how you feel, I hope it gets better soon for us both.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Hang in there guys!

I took almost a month off due to massive anxiety and mostly DR. The day I started on 'light duties' working only half days was most distressful. It several months until it got a little better and it was f...... hell. Just keep working and if possible try to stay focused at the task at hand. It won't be easy, hell - it will be painful; but you CAN do it. Tell us how you go. Good luck to you Rainboteers as well.

Milan


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Starting a new job really sucks, I know. But it will get better and better as you get used to it. And just remember if it ever gets too bad, just walk out. There are always other jobs out there. Keep us posted on how it goes rainbo and tingle.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm glad you guys are strong enough to even get out of the house... That means you guys are making progress on your recovery.

Imagine! You guys are starting to go out and work, now...That's a big deal guys! Well done! 8)


----------

